
Bypassing KPTI Using the Speculative Behavior of the Swapgs Instruction - based2
https://businessresources.bitdefender.com/bypassing-kpti-speculative-behavior-swapgs-instruction
======
based2
[https://www.cybersecurity-
help.cz/vdb/SB2019080703?affChecke...](https://www.cybersecurity-
help.cz/vdb/SB2019080703?affChecked=1)

[https://aws.amazon.com/en/security/security-
bulletins/](https://aws.amazon.com/en/security/security-bulletins/)

------
based2
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/08/silen...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/08/silent-windows-update-patched-side-channel-that-leaked-
data-from-intel-cpus/)

------
based2
[https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2019/08/06/swa...](https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2019/08/06/swapgs-spectre-side-channel-vulnerability)

------
based2
[https://www.itnews.com/article/3430322/new-spectre-like-
cpu-...](https://www.itnews.com/article/3430322/new-spectre-like-cpu-
vulnerability-bypasses-existing-defenses.html)

------
based2
[https://wiki.osdev.org/SWAPGS](https://wiki.osdev.org/SWAPGS)

